# Not enough cals/carbs in your breakfast?



## robert@fm (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.x-entertainment.com/articles/0744/   (link may be NSFW due to moderate bad language)


----------



## neilblackwood (Oct 12, 2013)

Whilst that breakfast looks unappetising (and 76 grams of carb in a meal, in opinion, is more than what we should be eating in a day!), my favourite breakfast is some bacon, eggs and sausages covered in ghee or butter (yes all that saturated fat) for breakfast (minus the potato & pancakes obviously). Based on recent research, there's a reason I love this kind of food, it's my bodies preferred fuel of choice.

I recently posted some information on low carb on diabetes.co.uk, which as the name suggests to get the required calories, you'd need to up your saturated fat intake when cutting back on carbs, so rather than re-post what I wrote there, I've included a link below:

http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=47980&p=432748#p432748


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 13, 2013)

neilblackwood said:


> .... (and 76 grams of carb in a meal, in opinion, is more than what we should be eating in a day!) ....



I wouldn't be so prescriptive. It is a very personal thing. Some people can tolerate (if that is the correct word) much more than that, some maybe less. For example, I can easily eat 200g of carbs over a day with no ill effect (my last HbA1c was 5.8 in old money and my spot checks never exceed 7mmol/L).

Andy H-B


----------



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2013)

Although I agree with Andy that the "one-size-doesn't-fit-all" approach with regard to total daily carb consumption - I'm definitely in the group that favours a lower carb breakfast.

Although I tend to go (lower carb) yoghurt + nuts rather then eggs or bacon.  Mostly because I can't be bothered with getting up that bit earlier so I can cook myself breakfast!

But, on the related subject of carbs in just one meal, I was peaking in the ready meals section in the supermarket since I'm going to be away on business this week and need something I can throw in the micro.

Any Chinese ready meal = 100+ carbs per meal 

(I didn't select one of those, obviously)


----------

